
Ask HN: How to learn Clojure with Java experience? - prydt
I have previously programmed in Java and want to get into using a Lisp. What would be some good resources for learning Clojure as a first Lisp?
======
nikonyrh
I think Clojure is definitely worth learning, even if you wouldn't get to use
it on your day job! For a quick insight I'd recommend
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/clojure/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/clojure/)
and [https://github.com/functional-koans/clojure-
koans/tree/maste...](https://github.com/functional-koans/clojure-
koans/tree/master/src/koans), which will quickly get you through the basics.

As you might already know, Clojure being a being a LISP means it has a really
minimal "syntax", which is a two-edged sword. Also programming with immutable
data makes it necessary to have a new perspective on how to express and
implement algorithms, but luckily Clojure has good "escape hatches" to the
mutable world (atoms, STM etc.).

Oh and btw I find Nightcode
([https://sekao.net/nightcode](https://sekao.net/nightcode)) a very good IDE
for Clojure, I favor the legacy 1.3.x branch but I'm sure 2.x should have
benefits over it as well. Emacs had some annoying hurdles to overcome.

